# Elektro-MTB bei CTF ?



## Felgen-Bremser (27. Mai 2013)

HI,
wo dürfen E-MTBs mitfahren ?


----------



## FlatterAugust (28. Mai 2013)

Bei den Kochprofis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze1983 (28. Mai 2013)

Beim Sonntagsausflug der Landfrauen!


----------



## Folki (28. Mai 2013)

In der Seniorengruppe des Arbeiter-Samariter-Bundes


----------



## saturno (28. Mai 2013)

Felgen-Bremser" data-source="post: 10632790"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Felgen-Bremser schrieb:


> HI,
> wo dürfen E-MTBs mitfahren ?



im wald schon mal überhaupt nicht.


----------



## 4mate (28. Mai 2013)

Felgen-Bremser" data-source="post: 10632790"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Felgen-Bremser schrieb:


> HI,
> wo dürfen E-MTBs mitfahren ?


Nein. Aber PEDELECS. Siehe § 1.6


http://www.rad-net.de/html/bdr/generalausschreibungen/2012/ctf-ga-2012.pdf


----------



## pedalix (28. Mai 2013)

Felgen-Bremser" data-source="post: 10632790"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Felgen-Bremser schrieb:


> HI,
> wo dürfen E-MTBs mitfahren ?



Wenn du nicht gerade ne körperliche Behinderung hast, würd ich mich mit dem Teil nicht in die Öffentlichkeit trauen


----------



## RV-Blitz-Oberbe (28. Mai 2013)

*bei uns ! RV-Blitz-Oberbexbach*
Bei unserer CTF am nächsten Sonntag, 2.6.2013 kannst du gerne mitfahren.
Wir hatten schon letztes Jahr E-MTBs, die bei unseren Veranstaltungen mitgefahren sind.

nähre Infos zu den Strecken unserer CTF unter
http://www.rv-blitz-oberbexbach.de


----------



## Athabaske (28. Mai 2013)

...der Name ist wohl Programm?


----------



## Folki (31. Mai 2013)

Darf ich auch mit meinem Segway mitkommen?


----------



## Roudy-Radler (31. Mai 2013)

Bei den Deutschen Meisterschaften 24h-MTB am Alfsee waren sie auch zugelassen. 

Bergauf zu viel Drehmoment = rutschen = Blockade
In der Ebene auf 25km/h gedrosselt = Blockade
Bergab zu schwer und ungünstiger Schwerpunkt = Blockade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalix (31. Mai 2013)

roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Bei den Deutschen Meisterschaften 24h-MTB am Alfsee waren sie auch zugelassen.


 
Aber doch hoffentlich in einer eigenen Klasse


----------



## 4mate (31. Mai 2013)

Folki schrieb:


> Darf ich auch mit meinem Segway mitkommen?


Wenn der Segway zusätzlich mit Tretkurbeln ausgerüstet ist, dann ja!


----------



## 007ike (31. Mai 2013)

CTF´s sind ja keine Rennen auch wenn man es ab und an meinen könnte! 

Was ist denn ein Segway?


----------



## 4mate (31. Mai 2013)




----------



## pedalix (31. Mai 2013)

007ike schrieb:


> CTF´s sind ja keine Rennen auch wenn man es ab und an meinen könnte!
> 
> Was ist denn ein Segway?



Ein 24h Rennen aber schon.



roudy_da_tree schrieb:


> Bei den Deutschen Meisterschaften 24h-MTB am Alfsee waren sie auch zugelassen.



Wie lange hält eigentlich der Akku und gibt es beim 24h Rennen eine Ladezone


----------



## Da Anhänger (1. Juni 2013)

12h rennen in lebach gibts auch ne extra wertung für pedelec. bringt euch nur genügend akkus mit.;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikisoha (5. Juni 2013)

Hallo
NOGO, da käme ich mir als ehrlicher Biker verarscht vor. 
Wenn mich bei ner CTF einer überholt dann weil er besser ist, da hab ich kein Problem mit. Wenn er aber unverdient an mir vorbeizieht einfach nur weil er zu faul ist ordentlich zu trainieren soll er sich lieber ein Motorrad kaufen und auf der Straße fahren.

Gruß


----------



## MetalOfSchnitzl (5. Juni 2013)

Ich seh da ehrlich gesagt kein Problem. 
Das ist schließlich kein Rennen wo es um irgendwas geht. Es geht um den Spass und das miteinander. 
Und Spass ist sehr individuell. 
Am Wochenende sind 2 junge Personen mit einem E-Bike an mir vorbei gefahren. Dadurch hatte ich aber nicht weniger Spass auf der Tour... 


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## peter1966 (5. Juni 2013)

> NOGO, da käme ich mir als ehrlicher Biker verarscht vor.


 

Dann gewöhne dich schon mal dran ..oder zumindest dein Ego


----------

